# Does anyone else have trouble with this yarn?



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Russian join??


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Evie, I TOTALLY agree. A few months ago, I worked on a Tunisian crochet baby afghan with Caron Simply Soft in a beautiful heather grey shade. It was a MISERABLE experience. The yarn constantly split. 

I have never knitted with this yarn, however, others on KP have said that it doesn't split as bad with knitting. 

I don't plan to buy this yarn again, either.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not a fan, either. I bought it only once, tried to knit a few rows and tossed the yarn! It is VERY unpleasant to work with.

It should be fine for an edging IF you can get through it.

For anything more substantial I think it is too limp... I can't see how it would hold its shape... That is one of the reasons I gave up on it. It was unpleasant to knit with AND I could tell after only a fee rows that it was going to be limp.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

imalulu said:


> Russian join??


Replied to wrong post. But yes I too find that it splits. I tried making granny squares with it and I got so frustrated, I gave up till I could find some better yarn. I once did finish a baby blanket with it. It was my first crochet project. I guess I didn't know any better then. I won't buy it and I'll give it away if some one gives it to me.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I find it splits very easily. I tried a Russian knot but it was so slippery I didn't trust it & went back & left the ends to weave in later.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree. Once I tried to crochet with this yarn and it was a mess, with the yarn splitting all the time. It is easier to knit with it, but I don't like the result either.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, I can't work with it. My mom makes beautiful afghans with it. But when we were together a few weeks ago I was trying to show her the "step up" way of starting a new round, and I just could not work with it at all, regardless of hook size. It splits like crazy for me. I haven't tried it with knitting, so I don't know if I would have more luck that way or not.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I too, dislike this yarn. Someone must be buying it for it still to be available. I thought it was just me, but knit or crochet, I dislike it and have removed it from my stash permanently.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Russian join??


I'm feeling crotchety today. 
I don't want to look it up for you. 
You are on a computer. 
You must have heard of Google. 
Have you tried searching for the meaning of the phrase 'Russian join'? 
You should find it either by using Google or the Search link that is at the top of every page in Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, it sounds like you are having a bad day so I want to send a hug your way. You are always so helpful to others. Take a deep breath, count to ten and feel my hug.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Poor JJ, sounds like you need a wonderful cuppa and a hug. Did someone pee on your leg today? Let me at em..........let me at em! I can take them out for you!!!!!!
I'd kill a bear for you........maybe not a black or brown bear......maybe not a grizzily..............but, I would pull the stuffing out of a Gypsycream bear for you!!!!


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I used Caron's Simply Soft for most of my crochet hat and scarf projects last Christmas. There was some splitting, but I was able to work with it just fine. Especially with a larger stitch, like the puff stitch I used in this slouchy hat. I made quite a few of these hats with the Simply Soft with no problem at all. I love it. Maybe it just depends on the type of project you're doing. 

I've only crocheted with it. I've never tried knitting with it.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have knitted and crocheted with this yarn and have not had any trouble.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Poor JJ, sounds like you need a wonderful cuppa and a hug. Did someone pee on your leg today? Let me at em..........let me at em! I can take them out for you!!!!!!
> I'd kill a bear for you........maybe not a black or brown bear......maybe not a grizzily..............but, I would pull the stuffing out of a Gypsycream bear for you!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: OK! THANKS for the belly-laugh and the visual of a poor little knitted bear being disembowelled! :lol: :lol: No need to do it, the visual did it for me!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Never have and never will. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

When you're finished (if there's anything left), I'll do it. No violence, no blood; Will simply talk 'em to death! :lol:


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


My word, that is demeaning!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


Oh, no! Your helpful answers and instructions are so appreciated. We need Kpers like you with your wealth of knowledge. I think you were right on in suggesting that many questions could be easily answered with a simple search on the computer.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I've used Simply Soft for knitting and crocheting and it is splitty, but if I exaggerate my movements just a tad (sort of working in tiny swoops instead of straight movements) the splitting stopped. And it lives up to its name, it really is soft! I gave someone a baby blanket and she totally forgot I was there for a couple of minutes, she was busy kneading it and holding it to her face and giving happy little moans. She's usually pretty reserved and was embarrassed when she remembered I was there, until I pointed out it's hard to get a more sincere "thank you" than that!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

former user they made it too small and very slippery try using smaller needles


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

former user they made it too small and very slippery try using smaller needles


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

I made a bunch of pillow covers in Tunisian crochet with it and had no problem. But I have a knit throw made from it (not made by me) and it's lovely.

I'm not sure I'd like a garment out of it - I agree it has perhaps too loose a drape - but I'm thinking my husband would like a shirt or sweater made with it because he insists he's too old to wear anything that isn't soft.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One of my darling's friends was given a hand-knit cardigan. He didn't like it, _and_ it didn't fit, *and* part of the neckline was totally messed up. So he gave it to me to fix or whatever. 
At first glance, it _looked like_ a nice enough sweater ... if you like beige with dark brown bars and cables. I turned it inside out and found that every end was a) too short and b) fastened by a knot. I did the 'whatever'; it's now reduced to a box of balled yarn. I took some to the store to compare and figure out what it is. If it's not Simply Soft, I'll eat it! 
Limp, yes. 
Splitty, yes. 
Soft, YES! 
I'm guessing it'll end up as a beige and dark brown barred shawl. A limp cardigan on a guy isn't perhaps a great idea. A limp shawl sounds just fine to me. I can work with splitty yarn; I've both knit and crocheted with Phentex, than which _nothing_ is splittier!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't knit with it yet, only crocheted. It was a little splitty, but I personally haven't ran into but one knot ever. Maybe I was just lucky. I love the softness and the limpness for certain things. I've honestly only made a crib blankdet, and baby sweater, hat, and bootie set and some adult slippers. I wouldn't make an adult sweater out of it. My daughter wants a shawl out of it and I'll be knitting with it for the first time. wish me luck LOL I think drapy sounds better than limpy ...makes me feel better about it...nice drapey shawl LOL


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

DonnieK, I can just see Jessica-Jean laughing...thank you for doing what I didn't know how to do!!!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


Oh please don't stop.. I have learned soooooooo much from you. Everyone has a bad day and I know that you answer the same questions over and over. Hugs going out to you. Tomorrow hopefully will be better.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I've just finished working on a crocheted baby afghan using Simply Soft (I made octagons in different colors) - I love how soft the yarn is without washing. I have also crocheted a shawl for a DIL (which draped nicely, by the way). I did find it to be little splitty, but not off-puttingly so and in all the different skeins I used I did not come across a single knot.... Sorry to hear you had such bad luck with your introduction to it.....


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

I made the booties in my avatar in Simply Soft several years ago. I don't remember having any problems with it, but 1) I probably used a smaller hook than normal and 2) I may be used to finicky acrylic yarn. LOL


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

not the greatest, for sure


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Depends on the size of hook I think. I have made several baby hats with no problem E,F, G H. They have such soft colors. See WalMart has had it on clearance, maybe just some colors.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Oh no, I just bought some yesterday to go in my stash! It was on sale at Joann's.,2 for $6


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I can only knit with it. I love it for afghans.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, Caron Simply Soft is on of many yarns out there that split while crocheting. More often than not, I roll my skeins into balls so I get to examine all of the yarn before starting a project. It's not unusual to find two knots close together on some yarns. I seem to have better luck with Lion Brand and the better Red Hearts...in yarns that are easily found in ACMoore, etc., at reasonable prices. Homespun is lovely to knit with but a nightmare to crochet. Our hooks sure get tangled up in some of them. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I only knit, but have not had a lot of problems with it. There are, however, knots throughout the skein that drives me nuts. I've found that Bernat Satin or Red Heart Soft is very comparable and use that when I can.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Most of the yarn I do chemo caps with is the Simply Soft. The hospital gives us the yarn and I've never had a problem knitting with it. I have bought some for my own personal use and one skein was more like a twine than yarn. I don't know why I didn't notice it when I bought it but they exchanged it for me.


----------



## lplato (May 3, 2013)

I have used it way in the past...I am guessing that I didn't like it as I no longer have any in my stash. I will say that when I have issues with yarn that irritate me as much as this has for you...I shoot an email off to the manufacturer. I have received many, many free skeins and boxes of yarn plus gift cards for my trouble. Sometimes its worth it, as it at least replaces the monetary value of the yarn.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Poor JJ, sounds like you need a wonderful cuppa and a hug. Did someone pee on your leg today? Let me at em..........let me at em! I can take them out for you!!!!!!
> I'd kill a bear for you........maybe not a black or brown bear......maybe not a grizzily..............but, I would pull the stuffing out of a Gypsycream bear for you!!!!


The world is dark, the house is quiet, and I can't stop laughing out loud all by myself. What a wonderful way to start the day!

Thanks DonnieK!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've knitted several pairs of socks with it and had no problems either knitting it or them losing their shape etc.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Guess I am one of the "odd man out" so to speak because I have been using caron for ages for my preemie projects and love it. I have found that the make of the crochet hook makes a difference. For some reason I can only use the Susan Bates hook, Almost any yarn seems to split on me if I use Boye brand. Sorry that you are having problems with it.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a charity knitter and don't use expensive yarns for blankerts hats etc. I can't work with Simply Soft it's simply to soft & mushy and splits like crazy.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I have knitted many a baby sweater with Simply Soft and had no problems. It is a drapey yarn, so not good for a sweater that needs more form.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Jessica Jean, please, oh please don stop posting. You are the voice of reason among us and we'd miss you terribly.


----------



## msdrake (Jan 24, 2012)

I love Simply Soft have used it for years for the many baby afghans I have made. (16 grands and 2 great-grands) All of my friends also have baby blankets made of simply soft and everyone says they are always the baby's favorite.

I do use really good hooks or needles to crochet or knit when I am using the simply soft and I think that may make a difference.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I've made 2 things with this yarn and both were a disappointment. The scarfs are so limp and the yarn was hard to hold to get a good gauge. Like the colors, not the yarn


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Please never do that. You're an inspiration, a wealth of knowledge, a fabulous person. Feel better soon.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


----------



## sandijans (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean,
Please, reply often. I learn so much from you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

As for the yarn, I have used it. It does tend to split. I like the feel of it though....soft. And it knits up well. There are many nice colors.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a cowl in black - it's so soft it's an unrecognizable blob it's so limp and soft. 

And you all have taught me so much - I'd never used wool or wool blends before but now I love the washable blends. I read more than I post and I've learned so much!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I cannot buy that yarn here (yet?) but what I know about how they make an acrylic yarn "soft" to start with, is they only lightly spin it - there isn't a lot of twist in the yarn, to keep it lofty and softer. So, that is why it splits easily. Doesn't matter if you are knitting or crocheting.

Some people have different levels of success by changing the brand or style of tool - apparently, some crochet hooks are sharper than others, and split yarn regardless. With knitting needles, there is a definite difference between blunt tips and sharp tips for yarn "splitting".


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have knitted with it and haven't had a problem. Recently I have used it for loom knitting hats for the homeless and it was fine. There ar lots of nice colors and it is cheap!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I love it! Often wonder about this but wouldn't trade your great advice for anything! I think most KPers look forward to hearing from you. Really, you should see about contacting YouTube and making tutorials for them. You have such a clear way of getting the info across. :thumbup:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

This is one of my favourite yarns. I love the feel of it and it comes in wonderful colours. I make many baby blankets from it. I just finished a log cabin afghan with it. It is so nice and soft. Yes it does sometimes split a bit, but I found if I use blunt end needles (like bamboo), then I don't have any issues.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


More hugs coming your way. I do understand the frustration though. It seems that people could look up the simple things, like a term, on their own but your answers to the more complicated things are so valuable to this site. Sounds like DonnieK's cute response helped lift the mood. I sure enjoyed the giggle the mental picture gave me this morning. Wishing you a happier day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I use it all the time for chemo caps and have had no problems whatsoever. It is soft for delicate heads and the color selection is wonderful.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i use it only for chemo hats, because it is so soft...but i find it is very difficult to work with, both in crochet and knitting.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I love the feel of this yarn but like everyone else, it drives me nuts with the splitting. Wonder if we emailed them they could work on the problem. I just finished a tea cozy with it and it took me much longer than it should have because of the splitting.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have made a lot of shawls and baby afghans from this yarn with no problem with either splitting or knots. However, one of the women in one of my craft groups had a bad time with knots in several skeins.

Karen


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have crocheted with it a lot. It depends on the needle you use


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I really don`t like to be negative, but I really just don`t like it. It splits and also doesn`t hold up well. I made a sweater and afghan for my Granddaughter. but never again. It does come in nice colors, but I pass it by.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


I think your original post is well justified and I've had the same thought many times. I really enjoy helping people, for instance when they don't understand a pattern--something that you can't google. And I even post links, as do you, to videos that I know are out there but I think they MIGHT not find. But, a few simple suggestions for posters would go a long way:

*post the link to the pattern you are having trouble with

*when you come across something you don't know or understand, google it first before asking KPers

Thanks for the chance to add my two cents worth.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh boy, and I have 4 skeins of pink and 4 skeins of grey to make something out of it. 
Any suggestions since most seem to hate it? I thought it was a favorite with most everyone.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Hasn't anyone complained to the manufacturer? If a yarn is knotted it is 'unfit for purpose' and you should get your money back.
If no-one complains they won't know they need to take action.


----------



## judywyzlic (Apr 8, 2013)

I knit 4 sweaters with this yarn, and had no problems. They draped well, and are so soft!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


Simply Soft has been a staple in my knitting for years, particularly for baby items. I have no problems with it and don't remember ever having a skein with a knot much less two of them. It sounds as if you got a lemon. I only knit with it so I can't comment on how it is for crocheting.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I have only knit with it in fact I made 4 sweaters this summer with it and have another the sweater on the needles waiting that uses 6 colors. I love the softness of the yarn, the stitch definition etc. No splitting to mention so far! My complaint is finding enough to do a project. I had to go to 3 places including online to get the colors listed in sweater as it was a special request to be done as pictured. I did a a Fair Isle hoodie and just substituted colors, it came out great. I can only hope not to have the problems you describe in the remaining yarns! I had that with Premier Sock yarns and will not buy that brand again once my stash is gone. I am so sad the yarn quality is not what we expect at times. I am just now working down my stash of play clothes yarns and just saw reviews on Kroy Sock yarn not softening after washing with is bad for the sweater projects I bought it for expecting softness to come with use.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Thanks for the laugh! 
I'm sorry you're feeling crochety today. As Donniek says, get a cuppa and relax!
Don't stop answering posts. I learn a lot from you!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I crochet with this yarn ...I love it...I have no problems with it...I use it mostly for a hat and scarf pattern I have..one skein makes both...


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I too don't like it. I made some baby things with it years ago and haven't used it since. It splits knitting just as badly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Russian join??


If you Google Russian join, you will find youtube videos to show you how to do it.


----------



## margieknits (Feb 15, 2013)

I am knitting a potato chip scarf with the Simply Soft Party type yarn.(has a little sparkle in it). It looks great and feels nice to knit.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I have made two full sized afghans for my daughters when they got married and I used Caron Simply Soft. I don't remember having any problems with the yarn. The afghans were knitted and they are still holding up well after many washings, cat throw-ups, days of use for 3 and 6 years. I picked it because of the lovely softness. Sorry to hear that so many of you have had a problem with it. And for all of you having a bad day.give yourself a hug and do a little thing nice for you today. And try to smile. Sometimes you just have to pick up and carry on. And remember everyone is carrying some kind of burden. I'd better gomy soapbox is teetering. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Oh no Jessica... I hope your day gets better or at least you get a great nights rest and wake up feeling great in the morning... I my self went to bed at 7pm last night because of feeling 'Crotchety'


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmmmm....testy aren't you. Hug to make it better!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Really, you should see about contacting YouTube and making tutorials for them. You have such a clear way of getting the info across. :thumbup:


Um, I'm not Jessica-Jean, but if she wants to do video tutorials, she doesn't have to "contact YouTube" to ask them....

Anyone with a video capable camera/phone thing and a You Tube account can upload a video. Which is a double edged sword - there are some incorrect methods or poorly done tutorials out there....

I haven't done any tutorials myself, yet, but I've put plenty of videos of my dogs and one or two others on You Tube. As well as watched a lot of cute animal videos, music, and many more...

What I'm getting at is, you don't have to "ask permission" to post a tutorial video. You just have to make one... And I'm sure that if Jessica-Jean did, it would be one of the better ones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Poor JJ, sounds like you need a wonderful cuppa and a hug. Did someone pee on your leg today? Let me at em..........let me at em! I can take them out for you!!!!!!
> I'd kill a bear for you........maybe not a black or brown bear......maybe not a grizzily..............but, I would pull the stuffing out of a Gypsycream bear for you!!!!


Oh DonnieK you have done it again.. I have tears running down my cheeks... your such a great poster!!! and a valued member... you really know how to lift a persons spirits


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the same problem with this yarn. I won't be buying it again either.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, again. For a quick pick-me-up read Chezl's post on maintaining sanity! You WILL smile.diet water!! Enjoy! jberg


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It is really soft- I just knitted a scarf and hat for my GD with it- I first tried crocheting , I got aggrivated so I switched to knitting and it was easier with less splitting. And it does not have body so you have to be careful what projects you use it for. I saw a box of it at a yard sale - I knew why she was selling it.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I am not a fan, but understand why some people love it. It would make perfect chemo hats and nice soft scarves and sweaters. My problem when I use it is the splitting. Ugh, hate to rework a row because I notice I left half of a loop behind and it sticks out. And also some of you are right about the kind of hook you use. I wont purchase it. But love the softness of it.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I have crocheted afghans with it for several years and love this yarn. It is usually my go to yarn and have not had any problems with splitting or knots.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't use Caron Simply Soft because it splits. but they do have beautiful colors


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've worked with too, without such terrible results.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I agree it is the worst yarn. Not only does it split you have parts where the yarn is very thin.I just made a cross of christ scraf with it. The lady asked me to make the scraf,bought it.When Itold her about the yarn she said well it was cheaper than the other yarn !!! Iwill not work mwith it again,or will i make her anything.My time and my work demands better yarn.thanks for letting me vent happy knitting


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried it once. That was enough. I think of it as slick strings, not yarn. To each his own.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Guess I am one of the "odd man out" so to speak because I have been using caron for ages for my preemie projects and love it. I have found that the make of the crochet hook makes a difference. For some reason I can only use the Susan Bates hook, Almost any yarn seems to split on me if I use Boye brand. Sorry that you are having problems with it.


I believe you're right about the hook - I only use Susan Bates - have never like the head of the Boye hooks......


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

My friend and I nearly always use Caron simply soft and like it. I did have problems with several faults in one skein, but after contacting the company I was sent a very nice letter of apology and 3 skeins of yarn. I have also found knots in other makes of yarn. I am afraid that is a problem that will always be around. As for the Russian join. I gave up using it on all yarns as I could always see an end poke through no matter how carefully I did it. Oh well each to their own.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW -- 6 pages of replies !!! I always judge the topic by that number.  I shall weigh in against simply soft.
I have had the same problems -- it spilts too eaily and you must be alert to not have to frog back and repair. And 
I notice the local Walmart has a huge section of it. Ugh.
I stop to look for something new in color and that is all there is. The Walmart yarn section is bad to start with (downsized)and this is a huge insult. I went the extra distance to Hobby Lobby. And don't get me started on knots in yarn. It seems to be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love Caron Simply Soft. I have used it for many many knitted and crochet items, I have never had a problem with it. People I have knitted/crochet for also love the softness of the finished product. It could be because I am a thrower and a slow knitter compared to most. I inspect nearly every stitch as I knit along. If I am going to use acrylic yarn I prefer this one for the softness. I think you other gals have been knitting so long that you just fly.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a strong dislike for this yarn too. The one time I used it, it had so many knots I couldn't keep count.


----------



## Niniegoddess (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes! I just finished a cowl and there were so many splits and rejoins that I'm telling everyone its a textured yarn.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I have knitted and crocheted with this yarn and have not had any trouble.


Same here. I've knitted and crocheted many items with it: Scarves, shawls, hats, afghans, AND beautiful tops and camisoles. Never a problem. I guess with yarns is like with people, sometimes you like a person for no reason at all, and then you dislike others no matter what and you try to avoid them.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I, too, love this yarn and use it exclusively for both knitting and crocheting. Viva la difference! Aren't people wonderful? What's good for one is not good for the other. I was shocked to read that most people didn't like Simply Soft. It is so soft and the colors are wonderful! I have knitted afghans and sweaters and scarves with it. I guess my advice would be to try a small project with it first. Love to all my KP friends out there.


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, I only buy it to make hats with because it is too soft for anything else. But it always comes in such pretty colors and recently it came out at my Michael's in flourescent or bright colors. The price was an outrageous $4+. They marked a few of the colors down to $1.99 on clearance and I bought 3 skeins. Like I already said, I only use them to make hats because alot of the other yarns are too stiff for hats.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I use this yarn a lot because it's washable, washes well and comes in a splendid variety of colors. I have made 10+ afghans with it and I am currently working on a baby afghan for one of my grad students. All in shades of yellow and orange for a baby of unknown gender. Yes, it splits but I just work around that and I have found that it splits less as you get used to working with it. It's my go-to yarn for flat crocheted projects.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Poor JJ, sounds like you need a wonderful cuppa and a hug. Did someone pee on your leg today? Let me at em..........let me at em! I can take them out for you!!!!!!
> I'd kill a bear for you........maybe not a black or brown bear......maybe not a grizzily..............but, I would pull the stuffing out of a Gypsycream bear for you!!!!


You made me laugh so hard this morning...not laughing at you..JJ just the whole...


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

A few months ago I bought this yarn to use for the KP cable workshop. It was a nightmare! Trying to learn the new stitches and dealing with the splitting was impossible. 

I tried to use the part of the skein that was not half pulled apart to crochet a few rounds of Bavarian crochet with the same result.

I love the colors but the yarn does not work for me either in knit or crochet.


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

My now deceased sister who did beautiful crochet loved it due to its softness. I still have items she made with it and inherited a LOAD of it, much of which I have used to knit baby blankets as gifts - a little splitting problem, but not enough to cause serious trouble. It may be the way the yarn is handled by different people.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

I have not had all the problems you all have had. I only have had a knot occasionally but that happens with other yarns also. My Guild group uses the Simply Soft for Prayer shawls for the area hospitals. Maybe you need to use a different hook. I switch around with different yarns. Sometimes a Susan Bates hook works better than a Clover and sometimes I break out my handmade wood hooks. Just depends on the yarn I am using.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

If I had to pick one of my favorite yarns to knit with it would be Carons Simply Soft. I love the silkiness and sheen that the yarn gives me. I can't say I had any problems with splitting but maybe I was lucky.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

Where is sweet Jessica Jean who recently made us newbies feel like no question is dumb? Find her give her a bear hug and bring her back! We love you anyway!


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate this yarn too. The recent discussion on KP surprised me that so many sang its praises! Good there are other brands.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

i don't like this yarn because even though it's soft, the garments you make don't hold up very well after wearing. they tend to look raggedy after awhile.


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

I am so sorry you are having such an awful time of it. I am a knitter and crocheter.Years ago I used Caron Simply Soft for an afghan and it split, pilled and did not hold up well over time. Recently I received a couple of skeins from my sister who was cleaning out her stash. I went ahead and used it to make little girls hooded sweater and I was pleasantly surprised, it worked up well, did not split and the color is lovely. Since it is going to be used by someone other than myself I won't know how well it will wear, but since a handled it a lot during construction and saw no pills or problems I am hoping for the best. I had heard that they had improved the yarn over the years and for me, so far so good. It may well be the difference between knitting and crocheting. Good luck with your future endeavors if you go back to Car on.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I used Caron's Simply Soft to make shower curtains. That means two panels of 3 x 71/2 feet of lace. Not a bit of problem- but I was using a large needle (#10). In the 12 skeins of yarn that I used, I only found one knot in one skein. I did cut it out and did a magic knot, so it was smaller than the knot they had made. 

I find the acrylics (most of them, anyway) work better with a large hook or needle. (Yes, I do crochet, too, but generally only edges.)


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

I have used the yarn and I had no problem with it.

This shows How to join your yarn by making a double knot. That is so small that you don't really see it


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

JJ, Honey, we ALL have those days.
Here's a short hug [jj]
Have a cuppa chocolate on me with REAL whipped cream and feel better!


Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I've never had a problem with it. Maybe it's regional.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Janibug said:


> If I had to pick one of my favorite yarns to knit with it would be Carons Simply Soft. I love the silkiness and sheen that the yarn gives me. I can't say I had any problems with splitting but maybe I was lucky.


Yes, it is the best of the acrylics I have used so far for these reasons. And I have never had a knot in a skein.


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

i had trouble using this yarn to knit-it becomes too frazzled too soon


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not a crocheter, but I have used Caron Simply soft a couple times for a knitted shawl. In each case, I was looking for inexpensive, easy laundry care, and drape, all of which are fine with this yarn. I didn't have trouble with the yarn splitting nor with knots. I guess I was lucky.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

oh no! i have read a lot of responses, all negative. drat - i just bought some for the first time (yes, they had the perfect colors that i wanted, and nobody else did). i have learned double knitting (two sided knitting) and am making some scarves for family for this winter. i hope i dont end up too crazy from it!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

alese said:


> oh no! i have read a lot of responses, all negative. drat - i just bought some for the first time (yes, they had the perfect colors that i wanted, and nobody else did). i have learned double knitting (two sided knitting) and am making some scarves for family for this winter. i hope i dont end up too crazy from it!


You may be just fine. Some of us have never had a single problem with Simply Soft.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i hope so! i detest it when a yarn splits a lot and has lots of knots or twig things in it!


2DogMom said:


> You may be just fine. Some of us have never had a single problem with Simply Soft.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first started learning to knit and crochet, I used it a lot, because it is soft. Now that I am getting better at both, I find it annoying. I still have some, so I use it for small projects and I just work around it. There are much better options and I like to use better quality yarns now that I have improved in my skills. Not quite a snob, but I could see how I could become one. [NOT! Too cheap to be a yarn snob!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

alese said:


> oh no! i have read a lot of responses, all negative. drat - i just bought some for the first time (yes, they had the perfect colors that i wanted, and nobody else did). i have learned double knitting (two sided knitting) and am making some scarves for family for this winter. i hope i dont end up too crazy from it!


Just do your projects. You may not have the same experiences. I didn't know better, so I just worked with it. Some skeins were more troublesome than others, but they didn't keep me from doing what I wanted. Good luck!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


oh heavens - don't stop answering questions! we would miss you greatly. put your left hand on your right arm about shoulder high, and your right hand on your left arm, shoulder high, and give yourself and almighty big hug...that's from all of us who watch for your blogs.....xoxo


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I use it. Yes, you have to careful and not be in a hurry. However, the end garment is not too heavy and warm, and it's perfect to wear in a warmer climate like ours. Also it doesn't itch.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Another hug for Jessica Jean. Hope your day improves.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

A long time ago, I received it in a swap package. It is, imho, the worst yarn produced. It not only splits, the finished product (chemo caps for older children and teenagers) were limp and unattractive. I would never use it again! 
HOWEVER, in the another swap package, I was given a skein of Caron's Simmply Soft "Paints" and it made lovely caps using the same pattern that I knit using the Simply Soft.
It never split during the knitting process and I was quite surprised at the finished product!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

My 12 year old daughter started knitting a year or so ago and has a very small stash. A while ago we were in Joann's and using a coupon I let her pick out a skein to add to her stash. She chose a lovely light purple Caron's simply soft because she loved the color and the softness. Just last night I cast on for her to knit an infinity scarf (her favorite thing to knit). As I cast on and knit the first 2 rows, I noticed how much the yarn split. She's happy with it and knitting away but definitely something I will keep in mind about that yarn.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh I must be on the other side of Simply Caron.
Love the yarn. Never really have had issues with it. In fact it is one of my go to yarns.
Sorry you are having issues.

JJ someday's I "LOVE" ya more than others. Today I really "LOVE" ya. I always try to help but good golly Miss Molly. Youtube is the answer for almost any knitting/crochet question. 
Sending a cup of hot tea your way.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

We've made numerous crocheted afghans with this yarn in the past. We also double it up for warmth. It washes well, too.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, I've been using it to knit a multi-color afghan and haven't had any problem with splitting at all, or for that matter excessive knots. I'm using metal needles with lace type knitting points on them and its been fine. And if I do run into a knot I remove it and replace it with a magic or weaver's knot.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently finished an afghan out of Simply Soft, knitted on #7 bamboo needles. No problems. No knots, no splitting. It is soft and drapy and shiny (which is why I chose it), so you wouldn't want to use it on something that needed body to it. Possibly I didn't have the splitting problem because I was using bamboo needles? I haven't tried crocheting with it. I think before I considered starting a crochet project with it, I will give it a test run with the leftover yarn I have. I hate fighting splits!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Jessica-Jean... Really, you should see about contacting YouTube and making tutorials for them. You have such a clear way of getting the info across. :thumbup:


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but don't hold your breath waiting for any videos from _me_, that day will never come!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with you J-J
Some wants others to do all the work for them.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Rev-Linda said:


> I have used the yarn and I had no problem with it.
> 
> This shows How to join your yarn by making a double knot. That is so small that you don't really see it
> 
> ...


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I love you!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought enough to make a piano scarf. I worked a practice swatch because the scarf is double knit. The next day, I returned the unopened skeins and because I hate the idea of throwing away yarn, I've been sitting here staring at the 2 opened skeins. Now that I know it isn't just me having trouble with splitting and the texture of the yarn in my hands, I'm going to throw it away.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am making a sweater out of it for my GD and it does tend to split. I am knitting it and have had some problems with it. But I like how it is making up and guess I will tolerate the splitting because of the way the piece is turning out. I have noticed that it seems to be a bit thinner than other #4's. Does it seem that way to others also?


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I use it usually only to crochet.. but when I do use it to knit since it is so soft I really have to be careful not to split it..


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessica Jean, you are too much. Love that you had the courage to say what others were thinking. You always have great advice and do lots of research for KPers. Instead of tea or hot chocolate, maybe a nice glass of wine will help. It must be 5:00 somewhere. Hope your day is going better.
As far as simply soft, I am happy that I'm not the only one that hates this yarn. It is limp, and thin and feel slimy to me. I can't say anything about the colors because I don't even slow down enough to look at them when I go down that aisle in the store. I know it's cheap and it looks and feels like it. If I am going to put my time into a project I want to feel pleasure while I am knitting it and be happy with the end result.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I only knit and my needles are ChiaoGoo red lace and quite pointy so I haven't had any trouble with it.
I can imagine how frustrating it would be to have your yarn splitting on you ! 
Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> ...I have noticed that it seems to be a bit thinner than other #4's. Does it seem that way to others also?


Yes. Its very softness means it's more compact than stiffer yarns.


Kyba said:


> ... Ugh, hate to rework a row because I notice I left half of a loop behind and it sticks out. And also some of you are right about the kind of hook you use....


In Elizabeth Zimmermann's writings, she said that there is only one *SIN* in knitting: splitting a stitch. Every other error is a design element. Some yarns split more easily than others; they require more eyes-on attention than more tightly twisted/plied yarns.

There's a saying about the right tool for the job; that goes for yarn-play as well. Some shapes of hook/needle work better for some yarns than others. That's my excuse for my enormous collection of hooks and needles!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Please don't stop...you usually provide great info. Everybody has their "moments". We need you!


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently knitting an afghan with caron simply soft and love it. I've had no problem with splitting and the yarn drapes and flows so nicely. I'm doing the feather and fan pattern and it's coming out so pretty.


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently knitting an afghan with caron simply soft and love it. I've had no problem with splitting and the yarn drapes and flows so nicely. I'm doing the feather and fan pattern and it's coming out so pretty.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I had the same problem with this yarn. Really dislike it and haven't used it again.


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

Currently knitting an afghan with CSS and love it. I've had no problem with it splitting. It drapes and flows nicely. I'm using the feather and fan pattern and it's coming out so pretty.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Now that Caron is sold, this yarn is going to change too.

It was available in lots of colors, had a lot of yardage, was acrylic for lovers of acrylic, it was cheap and in big box stores. Winning formula, yes?

Color selection has already been limited, it has gone to offshore manufacturers (this may mean better or worse quality), and on the plus side they now have a DK weight.

I knitted a lovely sweater pattern. When I finished it sagged and was really too large/long for me. I gave it away after all that work. You get what you pay for. $18 for a huge sweater but the result was worthless. No, I did not have splitting problems. It was mock cable stitch over the entire sweater, and that is not a saggy baggy stitch.

It was my second time making this pattern. I still have the first one made in real wool.

Crochet yarn splitters: perhaps a different style and type of crochet hook would help this problem with any yarn. Clover hooks in aluminum with a padded handle are my new favorites.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not a fan, either. I bought it only once, tried to knit a few rows and tossed the yarn! It is VERY unpleasant to work with.
> 
> It should be fine for an edging IF you can get through it.
> 
> For anything more substantial I think it is too limp... I can't see how it would hold its shape... That is one of the reasons I gave up on it. It was unpleasant to knit with AND I could tell after only a fee rows that it was going to be limp.


That is also called "drape," just as you get with some natural fibers. It's definitely something you have to consider. I like to knit with SS for some things, those where drape is desirable.
SS makes great chemo hats and its drape lends itself well to scarves and shawls. 
This is a Caron pattern for a crescent shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoulder-shawl-3

This baby blanket is knitted with 2 strands of Caron SS in one of their discontinued colors. I like this muted blue and am sorry it will no longer be available. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-addictive-baby-blanket

SS has been very easy to work with in this blanket and in most of the other items I've made using it. 
It may be tools, as suggested by Jessica Jean and/or it may also be personal handling techniques. Some times you have to learn how to work with a particular yarn. I've never had a problem with SS, but Lion Brand's Homespun gave me fits until I gained enough experience with it.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


I agree it is hard to use with knitting, but on the other hand I love it for crocheted baby blankets. It seems to work better being used for crocheting than knitting.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I will never buy this yarn again, 2 balls was enough for me. Its horrible.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. I am currently working on a project and have found thick and thin spots, knots, and nubs in the yarn. While Caron is less expensive than some yarns, it is not cheap and better quality is expected.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

This is the link for Russian join.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> ...
> This is a Caron pattern for a crescent shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoulder-shawl-3 ...


The link to the pattern is no longer valid, since they grouped all the sites a couple of weeks ago. The pattern is now at: http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/shoulder-shawl

Thank you for that pattern idea!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, sorry you are in a funk(remember that word from about a gazillion years ago?!) You answer so many questions that I know you must feel a brain drain sometimes.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Depends on the size of hook I think. I have made several baby hats with no problem E,F, G H. They have such soft colors. See WalMart has had it on clearance, maybe just some colors.


Walmart is where I bought mine. I am struggling with the last row of the edging and only have a little bit left. I just had to take a break from it. I am crocheting it on a small hook - size D. I see that some people do like this yarn, but it sure has been a struggle for me. I keep having to take stitches out where the yarn has split and also while I am working a stitch it will split and I have to take the hook out and start over. I like a yarn that flows and you can get an even rhythm going. It is so much faster. Cannot get any kind of an even rhythm going with this yarn. After my time on KP, I will finish the edging and never, never, ever buy this yarn again.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

I really like the feel of it, but to crochet with it IS a headache. Knitting isn't too bad, but it can still split on occasion. :-(


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I agree it is hard to use with knitting, but on the other hand I love it for crocheted baby blankets. It seems to work better being used for crocheting than knitting.


I have never tried it with knitting. I am crocheting the edging and having nothing but problems with it using a size D hook. I am on the last row and will finish after my time on KP. I will never buy this yarn ever again. There are so many other yarns out there that flow smoothly when working with them.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


Please don't stop answering questions, we love them any way they come....... :lol:


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree, I put it right up there with Red Heart Super Saver, junk!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's another hug Jessica.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm knitting the Diamond Carezza cardigan with it and am loving it.. No problems at all


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

denvervet said:


> I agree, I put it right up there with Red Heart Super Saver, junk!


You are right, but it's junk that has a place. It's unique among the acrylics for its drape, sheen, softness and colors. For items that need to be soft, you can't do better than SS. 
Even though many beside you consider RH junk, it is one of the most used yarns anywhere. It is probably keeping more people warm than any other single type of yarn. It may not be made from a fiber that is the most effective in retaining body heat, but it is affordable, comes in a huge selection of colors, wears well, is machine washable and can be tossed in a dryer.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use it all of the time. I love it!! Especially for babies - it is so soft!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Caron Simply soft is my go to yarn for all of my Gd's hats, scarf,shrugs, afghans, etc. I used it recently and it is not as soft. I had a really bad experience, it didn't handle as nice or have the drape I have come to expect.I am going to use up my stash of the softer stuff, and maybe try again.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I have never tried it with knitting. I am crocheting the edging and having nothing but problems with it using a size D hook. I am on the last row and will finish after my time on KP. I will never buy this yarn ever again. There are so many other yarns out there that flow smoothly when working with them.


I find it works much better with an H hook.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Remember my post in this thread today?
I did mention that it was being moved to offshore manufacture under new ownership.
Caron was moving it to Turkey where there are lovely yarns. Check out Universal Yarns on line store if you need good soft acrylics.

But I think the last batch I saw in a big box store said, china. That may be the difference you are seeing. And it probably will not change back to what it was.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

National spinning co has bought Caron as you can read in this announcement. 
http://www.brookwoodassociates.com/transactions/news/caron-international.html

All existing Caron quality yarns like Natura, Country, Joy are being sold off at a discount by mail order places like Mary Maxim, or Jo Ann mail order, Herrschners etc.

Once these are sold off, there will be no more of them.
Simply Soft may survive in name, but it will be an off shore manufacture at the cheapest cost to Brookwood Associates, the parent company.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i use SimplySoft all the item. use mostly for scarfs, because it is so soft. none of my scarfs are made from anything smaller than an 8, like to use#13 or #15, using 20 sts, and garter st. it does split occasionally but not to bad, mostly because i wasn't watching what i was doing. i also use Homespun for scarfs,same pattern. would use Simply Soft again and again.
have not tried to crochet with it as i mostly knit scarfs i go faster.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> National spinning co has bought Caron as you can read in this announcement.
> http://www.brookwoodassociates.com/transactions/news/caron-international.html
> 
> All existing Caron quality yarns like Natura, Country, Joy are being sold off at a discount by mail order places like Mary Maxim, or Jo Ann mail order, Herrschners etc.
> ...


I got slammed a few weeks ago when I lamented the acquisition of Caron by Spinrite. The remaining Caron yarns have been subsumed into Bernat as have the Caron Patterns. My main complaint on the sale of Caron was the loss of colors from the SS line and was really criticized because of it being a "good business decision."
I still feel it's a loss as was discontinuing the remaining Caron yarns. 
Hobby Lobby now has their own version of SS, but the colors seem pretty garish. Additional bright colors have been introduced by Spinrite into Simply Soft and that's not a bad thing. What is bad are the colors they are discontinuing along with an entire line of products.
I'm sure China is fully capable of producing nice yarns. They were making fine textiles while much of the world had no idea how to go about doing so. Recent Chinese business practices, however, seem to indicate a need for adequate quality control. It will be a must.
P. S. After reading the info in the link, it looks to me as if Brookwood is not the buyer, but arranged the purchase of Caron by Spinrite. If I have misinterpreted it, I apologize.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel that way about Berroco Comfort. It soft and has pretty colors, but splits horribly when knitting. Was given a bag of 10 . 

Used two and part of the third for a baby blanket. Have a feeling the other seven will have a nice long rest in the chest.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

In reference to yarn splitting, yarn is inanimate. It doesn't split on its own. I don't have that problem because I know that if I'm having yarn-splitting problems, I need to slow down and work on my technique, because I'm the one doing the splitting with inaccurate entries into the stitch with my needle. Before you blast me out of the water, think about it.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have used it a lot. I did get one bad skein. And it was real bad. Big chunks were not spun. There were knots. Now, if I use it I wind it into a ball first and cut out all the bad stuff.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't tried the yarn but just a tip: I always roll my skeins into a ball before starting. That way, I'll know if there's knots that have to be taken out. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica Jean:

Go to youtube and search for The Wild Women of Whippoorwill. They will cheer you up! 

You give great advice. We all love you. I'm feeling nasty myself today. We have a little fish pond. Our koi got too big and they went to live at a cousin's pond. I miss them. Now I have these little mini things. I can't even see them. This morning I was SO crabby, I took it out on the fish!! I told my husband he had to feed his own stupid fish or I would let them die. I probably would never do that. But, I miss the koi. They just got too big for our pond. Some days, you just gotta yell about the fish.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

It is hard to work with both crocheting and knitting. Noticed the last two skeins in different colors have knots and rough places. Even though it is difficult to work with still use it.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG. That video The Wild Women of Whippoorill is absolutely hysterical! Thank you for making my day! I posted it to my Facebook page.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

I tried this yarn several years ago also and did not like it at all. It kept splitting and was awful to work with. I hope you can get through the border though.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

ugh..dislike this yarn totally. Splits, has poorly plyed spots in it. Lovely colors, but won't buy it ever again.

Big Hug your way Jessica Jean. We have all had our grouchy days. You are allowed.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I knit chemo hats with this yarn because it is so soft and easy to wash and dry. I do not have a problem with it, and the result is well worth it


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

When I work with Caron Simply Soft, I need to go slower so I don't get as many splits. I've crocheted purses with it and love the feel and look of the yarn. It's just not one I can fly through. Good luck to you! 

Hugs to you, Jessica-Jean! I get crotchety days, too.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


I used this yarn once or twice years ago & have sworn it off because I hated it so much. It's as bad for knitting with as it is crochet.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

alese said:


> oh no! i have read a lot of responses, all negative. drat - i just bought some for the first time (yes, they had the perfect colors that i wanted, and nobody else did). i have learned double knitting (two sided knitting) and am making some scarves for family for this winter. i hope i dont end up too crazy from it!


Please go back through the responses - there are many positive ones, as well, including one from me.....


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you for this link! I have also googled the Russian join, and I will try them both out.


I detest knots, and really don't like the Russian join for this soft yarn - go to http://blog.shopmartingale.com/crochet-knitting/joining-new-yarn-in-knitting/ and scroll down to 
Joining In a New Yarn in the Middle of a Row. I just leave a nice long tail and take the time to weave it in well - so far no problems.......


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

vayankee said:


> I detest knots, and really don't like the Russian join for this soft yarn - go to http://blog.shopmartingale.com/crochet-knitting/joining-new-yarn-in-knitting/ and scroll down to
> Joining In a New Yarn in the Middle of a Row. I just leave a nice long tail and take the time to weave it in well - so far no problems.......


Thanks so much for this link. Really appreciate it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Walmart is where I bought mine. I am struggling with the last row of the edging and only have a little bit left. I just had to take a break from it. I am crocheting it on a small hook - size D. I see that some people do like this yarn, but it sure has been a struggle for me. I keep having to take stitches out where the yarn has split and also while I am working a stitch it will split and I have to take the hook out and start over. I like a yarn that flows and you can get an even rhythm going. It is so much faster. Cannot get any kind of an even rhythm going with this yarn. After my time on KP, I will finish the edging and never, never, ever buy this yarn again.


The problem is because you are using a hook that is much to small. It is splitting the yarn because the hook isn't big enough to hold the entire "string" of the yarn. Plus you will have a dense, hard fabric because it will be knitted too tightly. Go to at least a G, preferably an H. Take a look at the band on the skein to see which size hook is the best for the yarn.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not my favorite, I try to avoid if I can


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I gave all the Simply Soft I had to Goodwill. It split, pilled and I don't like it. 

Donna K


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

I join the already great crowd here. I have tried ti work with it and while they have some patterns I love - I hate this yarn. not only is it difficult to work with because of splitting - it pills when it is done - definitely one I can never use again an not miss.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

vayankee said:


> I detest knots, and really don't like the Russian join for this soft yarn - go to http://blog.shopmartingale.com/crochet-knitting/joining-new-yarn-in-knitting/ and scroll down to
> Joining In a New Yarn in the Middle of a Row. I just leave a nice long tail and take the time to weave it in well - so far no problems.......


Thank you. I will.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Jessica Jean:
> 
> Go to youtube and search for The Wild Women of Whippoorwill. They will cheer you up!
> 
> You give great advice. We all love you. I'm feeling nasty myself today. We have a little fish pond. Our koi got too big and they went to live at a cousin's pond. I miss them. Now I have these little mini things. I can't even see them. This morning I was SO crabby, I took it out on the fish!! I told my husband he had to feed his own stupid fish or I would let them die. I probably would never do that. But, I miss the koi. They just got too big for our pond. Some days, you just gotta yell about the fish.


Poor koi!
I'm guessing you mean for me to watch the antics at the campground: 



Not the Sky Angel Cowboy: 




Yes, those women *are* funny. All I ever wanted to do at any campground was swim or knit. That must be why I prefer to stay in the city; I can do either anytime I want. Campgrounds have too many mosquitos!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I just finished a baby blanket in the Simply Soft. I had purchased 8 skeins in a basket all brand new for 5 dollars at a yard sale.

I found I had to go back and fix stitches where the yarn had split. I don't think I will buy it again. I will say the colors are nice and it is soft.

SEA


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure it does seem to split a lot and once in a blue moon I've had a knot appear but I will continue to use it. I knit baby hats for charity and just love the feel of this yarn - great for a little one's head. I frankly wish that they would offer more varrigated (can't spell not near a dictionary) shades.


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> The problem is because you are using a hook that is much to small. It is splitting the yarn because the hook isn't big enough to hold the entire "string" of the yarn. Plus you will have a dense, hard fabric because it will be knitted too tightly. Go to at least a G, preferably an H. Take a look at the band on the skein to see which size hook is the best for the yarn.


I agree! I have a skein of Simply Soft right here, and it recommends an H hook. If she is using a D hook, that's the problem right there.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I think your original post is well justified and I've had the same thought many times. I really enjoy helping people, for instance when they don't understand a pattern--something that you can't google. And I even post links, as do you, to videos that I know are out there but I think they MIGHT not find. But, a few simple suggestions for posters would go a long way:
> 
> *post the link to the pattern you are having trouble with
> 
> ...


I guess I was given bad advise when I signed up for KP. The first welcome posts said "jump in, participate and don't be afraid to ask questions".


----------



## haazie (Apr 21, 2013)

This has been a favorite yarn of mine for years. Have never had a problem with it. It washes up beautifully too. I am crochet person Who learned to knit a few years ago. If I have used it to do any knitting, I honestly do not recall having any trouble with any yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


It is easy to look things up, so feeling crotchety is a good thing. Maybe more will learn how to do it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

imalulu said:


> I guess I was given bad advise when I signed up for KP. The first welcome posts said "jump in, participate and don't be afraid to ask questions".


Keep on asking questions , some of us are greatful for the info. I am hesitant at times to open posts because I do not want to miss some great tip but at the same time do not like to see the jumping and I do not mean a frog. Geez, do those of us whom are not computer savvy, or have not seen previous posts to know where to go , or are new, or etc. etc. need to be continually admonished? I think this will create a silent majority, if it hasn't already.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, right now I can't care about yarn....I'm too busy wiping tears from laughing so hard after watching the wild women of Whipporwill!!!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Love this explanation, couldn't have said it any better. I tell people that I let the yarn tell me what to do with it, I've found that most problems are due to the hook. Love the caron simply soft and so sorry that there are so many that don't.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

i use it for both knit and crochet and i love it.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I love Caron Simply Soft! It is affordable for me (when there's a sale). It truly is soft, & also has a nice sheen to it. I've made lots of afghans with it & a few sweaters. I don't recall ever having a problem with it. After reading your post & a few of your responses, I'm beginning to wonder what's wrong with me!??! Why don't I have trouble with it too?


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I agree 100 percent. I did a lovely blanket pattern for our first grand daughter and I hated every minute of working with that yarn. I will never buy it again!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I have used this yarn and haven't had any problems. Have made several baby blankets, Like the feel and the slight shine it has. It washes and dries nicely also.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

vayankee said:


> Please go back through the responses - there are many positive ones, as well, including one from me.....


Many people, myself included, think it's great. I've never had a knot or a split and it's the softest acrylic out there.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> In reference to yarn splitting, yarn is inanimate. It doesn't split on its own. I don't have that problem because I know that if I'm having yarn-splitting problems, I need to slow down and work on my technique, because I'm the one doing the splitting with inaccurate entries into the stitch with my needle. Before you blast me out of the water, think about it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I dislike it too


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

There are so many that love this yarn but I am with you......I can't stand it and won't buy it.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this already cause it's 12:15 AM and too tired to backread all 14 pages. BUT a few weeks ago I had a yarn I was ready to pitch, but considering all the chat at the time about starting from the outside vs the inside of a skein, I tried knitting the stuff from the other side. 

It was a totally different experience. I could tell from the 3rd cast on stitch!!!

There are sound mechanical reasons for the difference. Just ask an engineer. 

Give it a try. What have you got to loose?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


Noooooo! We need you! It's understandable you don't want to answer the same question a dozen times. Just let others answer those and YOU keep us enlightened with your expertise. Real life experience isn't found on the internet.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Jessica-Jean, it sounds like you are having a bad day so I want to send a hug your way. You are always so helpful to others. Take a deep breath, count to ten and feel my hug.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ...and mine too!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

greythounds said:


> Jessica Jean, please, oh please don stop posting. You are the voice of reason among us and we'd miss you terribly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carrol22000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've made three large afghans with it; one knit and two crocheted. Also many knit baby sweaters and hats, and crocheted lots of adult neck warmers. Ya, it occasionally splits, but if you experiment with how you hold your hook you should be able to work with it. The softness is wonderful,especially for baby items!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> Oh boy, and I have 4 skeins of pink and 4 skeins of grey to make something out of it.
> Any suggestions since most seem to hate it? I thought it was a favorite with most everyone.


I love the stuff and use it for all my grandchildren's things, hats, baby blankets, chemo hats, scarves, a cape, a few shawls and an afghan. It washes and wears very well. I feel bad for those who experience knots and splitting. I have never had a problem, but then I don't crochet. It has more drape than most worsted weights and is not at all stiff. That's why I like it so much for scarves, shawls and afghans. I don't like stiff, bulky things, but soft and malleable. They are now making it in a DK weight and I can't wait to try it. Why don't you try a lacy scarf and see how you like it...or a baby blanket if you have someone to give it too?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> In reference to yarn splitting, yarn is inanimate. It doesn't split on its own. I don't have that problem because I know that if I'm having yarn-splitting problems, I need to slow down and work on my technique, because I'm the one doing the splitting with inaccurate entries into the stitch with my needle. Before you blast me out of the water, think about it.


I think you're right. Whenever, I split the yarn, it's because I stuck my needle through it. I don't crochet so I can't say how the yarn splits in that case.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


Did you realize you were starting 14 pages (so far) of discourse?
I think that the differing opinions on the yarn are very interesting. 
I am in the "likes SS" camp, but if I were having the problems you are, I wouldn't touch it again either, or not for a long time! 
My only request is to grant that some to a lot of us like SS so it isn't all bad. I'm sure that Bernat/Spinrite is aware of it. If it sells too poorly to continue, I hope there is another buyer willing to keep producing the yarn with at least some of its colors range intact. Bernat discontinues many of their yarns if they don't sell well enough. I hope this is not the fate of SS, but will be unsurprised if that is what happens. With other distributers introducing their own house-brand version of SS like Hobby Lobby has already done, sales of SS cannot help but be affected. I think everyone who dislikes SS can breathe a sigh of relief because SS will probably cease to exist in a few years. Those of us who like it will just have to sigh, reminisce a bit, curse Spinrite and use the house brands. I hope that all of the new lines don't have only the garish colors of the Hobby Lobby version. 
I know colors are a very personal thing, and I apologize to anyone who likes the very same Hobby Lobby colors that set my teeth on edge.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

sutclifd said:


> I bought enough to make a piano scarf. I worked a practice swatch because the scarf is double knit. The next day, I returned the unopened skeins and because I hate the idea of throwing away yarn, I've been sitting here staring at the 2 opened skeins. Now that I know it isn't just me having trouble with splitting and the texture of the yarn in my hands, I'm going to throw it away.


Oh no! Please don't throw it away. It is the preferred yarn for chemo caps and if you wouldn't want to make a couple of hats yourself you could just donate the yarn. There are dozens of free patterns at delawareheadhuggers.com if you are interested or contact [email protected]


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

KittiPaws said:


> I agree! I have a skein of Simply Soft right here, and it recommends an H hook. If she is using a D hook, that's the problem right there.


Years ago my afghan was with a larger hook and I had the same problem. The reason I am using a D hook is because it is the edging on a baby blanket and it calls for a C hook. I didn't have the C but did have a D and decided to use it. I finished the edging today thank goodness and am on to other projects for the upcoming bazaars. My thanks to everyone who answered my post.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Simply Soft does have it's limitations. It's thinner and best for things you want to drape. The price is easy on the budget but there's little knots in it sometimes. It does come in some great colors. I wouldn't use it for something you want to last forever though.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Keep on asking questions , some of us are greatful for the info. I am hesitant at times to open posts because I do not want to miss some great tip but at the same time do not like to see the jumping and I do not mean a frog. Geez, do those of us whom are not computer savvy, or have not seen previous posts to know where to go , or are new, or etc. etc. need to be continually admonished? I think this will create a silent majority, if it hasn't already.


Hi imalulu and Montana Gramma. Please don't be afraid to ask questions. There are many kind and helpful people on KP who are willing to help.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> Jessica Jean:
> 
> Go to youtube and search for The Wild Women of Whippoorwill. They will cheer you up!
> 
> You give great advice. We all love you. I'm feeling nasty myself today. We have a little fish pond. Our koi got too big and they went to live at a cousin's pond. I miss them. Now I have these little mini things. I can't even see them. This morning I was SO crabby, I took it out on the fish!! I told my husband he had to feed his own stupid fish or I would let them die. I probably would never do that. But, I miss the koi. They just got too big for our pond. Some days, you just gotta yell about the fish.


I'm not a fish person, but I can relate. My friend has a koi pool and I am in charge of their feeding and care while she goes camping for a month every summer. The darn things began to have different personalities and were so glad to see me each day that I got attached to them. When winter comes she stops feeding them because they sort of hibernate when the water freezes and they don't eat again until spring. This worked for a couple of years and then it didn't and all the koi were dead. I can't believe I grieved over a bunch fish, but I still miss them. The new fish don't seem to have personalities. Do you winter your koi the same way?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Poor koi!
> I'm guessing you mean for me to watch the antics at the campground:
> 
> 
> ...


Too many bugs, too many people and way too many bears! Why anyone wants to go to that great parking lot in the woods, with a fly swatter in one hand and bear spray in the other is beyond me. Besides that, I find it very hard to knit by flashlight and fight off the mosquitoes at the same time.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I find it so strange to read about so many different experiences with the same yarn. I have never had any problems with SS but I'm now using a polyester worsted weight yarn and hate it. Talk about knots! I had to wind 2 skeins into balls, and wasted a lot of it because of terrible tangles and many knots. When I started knitting, I immediately hated the feel of it and I find it slow going because I'm used to the SS and this works up totally different. Also, I think it would work easier if I were using aluminum needles but I don't have that option since I am using my interchangeable circs that are plastic. Now I'm wondering if some people have difficulty with SS because they are used to a totally different fiber or possibly would do better with a different type of needle.

Now that I see Caron has been sold, I am worried that the SS I have always loved won't be the same. I sure hope they don't discontinue the Kelly green because it's very hard to find that color and it is one of the school colors for 2 of my grandchildren.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


You always cheer me up Jessica-Jean. If it wasn't for seeing your avatar right there, I would have thought, "Hey, my sister is on KP!"


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

imalulu said:


> I guess I was given bad advise when I signed up for KP. The first welcome posts said "jump in, participate and don't be afraid to ask questions".


I think you didn't read this portion of the post:

>> I really enjoy helping people, for instance when they don't understand a pattern--something that you can't google. And I even post links, as do you, to videos that I know are out there but I think they MIGHT not find.<<


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Keep on asking questions , some of us are greatful for the info. I am hesitant at times to open posts because I do not want to miss some great tip but at the same time do not like to see the jumping and I do not mean a frog. Geez, do those of us whom are not computer savvy, or have not seen previous posts to know where to go , or are new, or etc. etc. need to be continually admonished? I think this will create a silent majority, if it hasn't already.


I don't know many people who use computers and are not able to use google.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm feeling crotchety today.
> I don't want to look it up for you.
> You are on a computer.
> You must have heard of Google.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your crotchety day. I enjoy
your input so much. Hugs to you


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I may be repeating something someone else already posted, but I think for many yarns you have to experiment on which needles work best according to the tip of the needle and the material of the needle.

In my experience, I have found it necessary to have a variety of types of needles in the sizes I use the most - for me it is sizes 4,5,6 and maybe a 7. You don't need a full interchangeagle set. But you need to have those sizes in:

1- bamboo for slippery yarns (like SS, for example)
2- metal for yarns that need a slicker surface 
3- sharp points for yarns that don't tend to split and/or you are making a pattern that uses more difficult stitches like K3tog,etc
4- blunter tips for yarns that split 

One size does not fit all with needles and yarn. If I make a small swatch first with a new yarn and try different needles I find I can solve most of my yarn issues and can knit with pretty much any yarn. I don't need a ton of needles, just those few sizes I use. 

I was trying to knit with a linen yarn recently and was using my Addis. I HATED IT!! It was impossible to knit with an even tension and my stitches looked like crap. My hands were killing me because I had to grip the needles so tightly. I switched to my INOX grey needles and it was like knitting with butter. Loved it! That scarf was a pleasure to knit and came out beautiful. I even went and bought another skein of that yarn to make another one.

So before you give up on any yarn, try a different needle.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Poor koi!
> I'm guessing you mean for me to watch the antics at the campground:
> 
> 
> ...


I did mean those silly ladies! I do like to camp, but, also do not join in with planned activities. Why should I when I can have uninterrupted knitting? In Ohio we have had very, very few mosquitoes this year. YAY! It's been kind of dry for us. I hate the daddy longlegs. Eww!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> Love this explanation, couldn't have said it any better. I tell people that I let the yarn tell me what to do with it, I've found that most problems are due to the hook. Love the caron simply soft and so sorry that there are so many that don't.


I too let the yarn guide me and I work WITH it. I love all Caron products, as well as Lion Brand, Red Heart, Bernat, etc. I also like the designer yarns, the expensive ones, and all kinds of fibers, even shredded cotton t-shirts, and shredded jeans, AND rafia for hats. I won't use hemp, possum or dog hair, or hair of any animal that was killed in order to get their skin, but I am guilty of eating meat and wear leather shoes.
I make mistakes and sometimes i get distracted and knit or crochet through half the strings and then have to unravel to correct, but I don't blame the yarn, it was my fault. I remember at work, when we had a problem with any computer program, the IT people would say it was a computer error, but we users knew it was OPERATOR'S error.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Love all the replies  I am another who loves the caron simply soft also really like the party with the sparkle in it. Yes it does seem to split but so far knock on wood have not had any issues with finding knots. I recently finished some buddy blankets using the SS and they are soft and cuddly for the little ones plus machine washable


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I may be repeating something someone else already posted, but I think for many yarns you have to experiment on which needles work best according to the tip of the needle and the material of the needle.
> 
> In my experience, I have found it necessary to have a variety of types of needles in the sizes I use the most - for me it is sizes 4,5,6 and maybe a 7. You don't need a full interchangeagle set. But you need to have those sizes in:
> 
> ...


Love this explanation! Thank you!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I see vjh likes to use bamboo needles when using Simply Soft. Are there any out there (who LIKE the yarn) who like to use it with metal? I'm thinking about using it, and I'll need to buy a longer circular than what I have, and I'm wondering whether to buy metal or bamboo. I think I'd like to use metal because my arthritis is bothering me and I think it might slide easier on metal. But then again, if it's that slippery (have never used it but love the feel), I don't want to be dropping stitches all the time.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

normancha said:


> I too let the yarn guide me and I work WITH it. I love all Caron products, as well as Lion Brand, Red Heart, Bernat, etc. I also like the designer yarns, the expensive ones, and all kinds of fibers, even shredded cotton t-shirts, and shredded jeans, AND rafia for hats. I won't use hemp, possum or dog hair, or hair of any animal that was killed in order to get their skin, but I am guilty of eating meat and wear leather shoes.
> I make mistakes and sometimes i get distracted and knit or crochet through half the strings and then have to unravel to correct, but I don't blame the yarn, it was my fault. I remember at work, when we had a problem with any computer program, the IT people would say it was a computer error, but we users knew it was OPERATOR'S error.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> I see vjh likes to use bamboo needles when using Simply Soft. Are there any out there (who LIKE the yarn) who like to use it with metal? I'm thinking about using it, and I'll need to buy a longer circular than what I have, and I'm wondering whether to buy metal or bamboo. I think I'd like to use metal because my arthritis is bothering me and I think it might slide easier on metal. But then again, if it's that slippery (have never used it but love the feel), I don't want to be dropping stitches all the time.


I use Simply Soft with both metal and bamboo but prefer metal (nickle-plated brass) with flexible cables for chemo hats or baby items. It doesn't slide off the needles any worse than anything else would and in general if you prefer metal needles I think you prefer the slickness and speed, in my opinion.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

2DogMom said:


> I use Simply Soft with both metal and bamboo but prefer metal (nickle-plated brass) with flexible cables for chemo hats or baby items. It doesn't slide off the needles any worse than anything else would and in general if you prefer metal needles I think you prefer the slickness and speed, in my opinion.


Thank you so much for the quick reply! That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Just came back from Michael's and bought eight balls of Caron Simply soft. They had a deal on $3.79 per ball and I had a coupon for 20% off total purchase. Got some great colours. Can't wait to get started. I'm not sure what I am going to make, but I will let the colours inspire me.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

ulrika said:


> Just came back from Michael's and bought eight balls of Caron Simply soft. They had a deal on $3.79 per ball and I had a coupon for 20% off total purchase. Got some great colours. Can't wait to get started. I'm not sure what I am going to make, but I will let the colours inspire me.


  :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cin said:


> I love Caron Simply Soft! It is affordable for me (when there's a sale). It truly is soft, & also has a nice sheen to it. I've made lots of afghans with it & a few sweaters. I don't recall ever having a problem with it. After reading your post & a few of your responses, I'm beginning to wonder what's wrong with me!??! Why don't I have trouble with it too?


There's not a thing wrong with you, you just know how to adjust your technique to varying yarns. This is another area in which "one size (way, technique) does not fit all." Some learn that intuitively, some learn it from others, some don't learn it and blame the yarn or condemn whoever prefers another way. Perhaps because I'm self-taught, I didn't hear all the stories about which yarns are hard and which aren't, so I jumped right in with mohair and other fuzzy yarns because that's what was available at the time other than acrylics, which I also used. I tend to think it made me more open-minded where yarns are concerned and taught me to cope with changing conditions. You seem to be the same way for whatever reasons :~).


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> There's not a thing wrong with you, you just know how to adjust your technique to varying yarns. This is another area in which "one size (way, technique) does not fit all." Some learn that intuitively, some learn it from others, some don't learn it and blame the yarn or condemn whoever prefers another way. Perhaps because I'm self-taught, I didn't hear all the stories about which yarns are hard and which aren't, so I jumped right in with mohair and other fuzzy yarns because that's what was available at the time other than acrylics, which I also used. I tend to think it made me more open-minded where yarns are concerned and taught me to cope with changing conditions. You seem to be the same way for whatever reasons :~).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Too many bugs, too many people and way too many bears! Why anyone wants to go to that great parking lot in the woods, with a fly swatter in one hand and bear spray in the other is beyond me. Besides that, I find it very hard to knit by flashlight and fight off the mosquitoes at the same time.


I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing at the picture of anyone trying to knit by flashlight and fight off mosquitoes at the same time. I do agree with you, however, it sounds like a real lesson in total frustration to me :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kathycam said:


> I find it so strange to read about so many different experiences with the same yarn. I have never had any problems with SS but I'm now using a polyester worsted weight yarn and hate it. Talk about knots! I had to wind 2 skeins into balls, and wasted a lot of it because of terrible tangles and many knots. When I started knitting, I immediately hated the feel of it and I find it slow going because I'm used to the SS and this works up totally different. Also, I think it would work easier if I were using aluminum needles but I don't have that option since I am using my interchangeable circs that are plastic. Now I'm wondering if some people have difficulty with SS because they are used to a totally different fiber or possibly would do better with a different type of needle.
> 
> Now that I see Caron has been sold, I am worried that the SS I have always loved won't be the same. I sure hope they don't discontinue the Kelly green because it's very hard to find that color and it is one of the school colors for 2 of my grandchildren.


I totally think that many settle on a specific yarn to the exclusion of all others that don't handle exactly the same way, and that's sad I think. A little practice will open many doors, and the more open doors I have, the better I like it. My goal is to be able to make anything I want, knit or crochet, and not be deterred because I'm not (yet) accustomed to something new and different. How else can we learn? It's so easy to simply slow down and watch exactly what is happening that we don't like so we can fix it (I don't recommend doing this when you're tired and cranky, do it when you're well-rested and relaxed).

EDIT: I don't mean you, personally. I'm speaking to whoever feels limited by having only one or two yarn choices.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I may be repeating something someone else already posted, but I think for many yarns you have to experiment on which needles work best according to the tip of the needle and the material of the needle.
> 
> In my experience, I have found it necessary to have a variety of types of needles in the sizes I use the most - for me it is sizes 4,5,6 and maybe a 7. You don't need a full interchangeagle set. But you need to have those sizes in:
> 
> ...


Agree, agree, agree!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

normancha said:


> I too let the yarn guide me and I work WITH it. I love all Caron products, as well as Lion Brand, Red Heart, Bernat, etc. I also like the designer yarns, the expensive ones, and all kinds of fibers, even shredded cotton t-shirts, and shredded jeans, AND rafia for hats. I won't use hemp, possum or dog hair, or hair of any animal that was killed in order to get their skin, but I am guilty of eating meat and wear leather shoes.
> I make mistakes and sometimes i get distracted and knit or crochet through half the strings and then have to unravel to correct, but I don't blame the yarn, it was my fault. I remember at work, when we had a problem with any computer program, the IT people would say it was a computer error, but we users knew it was OPERATOR'S error.


DH has a rough time with his computer at times and gets very angry at it. I wait until he calms down and then remind him the the computer can do nothing on its own--someone has to tell it what to do, whether programmer or user. After having owned a computer for ten years, he FINALLY learned how to fix a "computer error" on his own last week. Hallelujah! I knew he could!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Are there any out there (who LIKE the yarn) who like to use it with metal?


I also use metal, because when I use bamboo the extra drag makes the yarn even splittier. But I can certainly see how bamboo would work better for others and someone else might not have that result -- as usual, we all do things a little differently! I'm thinking you could try a swatch with metal needles and decide if it's worth trying SS on bamboo; or you could get the bamboo needles and do a swatch on each, which would be a good reason to get that extra set of needles if you want a reason to get them. :wink:

There are yarns I won't buy again because I just didn't like working with it and figuring out how to deal with it wouldn't have been fun unless I was in the mood to practice my vocabulary of Bad Words. That includes yarns I've seen others rave about (in a good way  ) so I think of it as a personality mismatch -- the yarn has its ways, I have my ways, and we're both fine but we'll both be happier if we stay away from each other. And when, amongst the flood of happy raves, I read comments from pleasant people who are experienced knitters but vehemently disliked that yarn, it was wonderful to know I wasn't being stupid and incompetent to not like it either. After all, if an expert thinks that yarn is a pain, that's very useful information! Especially if the yarn has a lot of enthusiastic fans. Information I can only get on KP. :thumbup:


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not a fan, either. I bought it only once, tried to knit a few rows and tossed the yarn! It is VERY unpleasant to work with.
> 
> It should be fine for an edging IF you can get through it.
> 
> For anything more substantial I think it is too limp... I can't see how it would hold its shape... That is one of the reasons I gave up on it. It was unpleasant to knit with AND I could tell after only a fee rows that it was going to be limp.


I made a baby sweater a long time ago. I thought it's nice and soft, but it doesn't hold its shape. Haven't bought it since.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I too had trouble with it... had to sort of twist it round in a few places to keep it from splitting... too much trouble, but it is SOFT.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

To imalulu.....

Like all sorts of things human, there are right ways and wrong ways to do things. On boards like these, it is very rude to interrupt an active topic where folks are talking on a specific topic with an off-topic "...russian join?.....". A group of folks were rudely interrupted in mid stream. And one of our good friends was prompted to respond.

When someone wishes to talk on a different subject, they are more that welcome to just jump in and _start a * NEW * topic_. You'll get a response as soon as someone who wishes to answer or join in sees your post.

What is more troubling that the original error is the response that this in not a "good place to be". Well, it is. Just as in the real world, use common social skills and you will be welcomed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mirium said:


> I also use metal, because when I use bamboo the extra drag makes the yarn even splittier. But I can certainly see how bamboo would work better for others and someone else might not have that result -- as usual, we all do things a little differently! I'm thinking you could try a swatch with metal needles and decide if it's worth trying SS on bamboo; or you could get the bamboo needles and do a swatch on each, which would be a good reason to get that extra set of needles if you want a reason to get them. :wink:
> 
> There are yarns I won't buy again because I just didn't like working with it and figuring out how to deal with it wouldn't have been fun unless I was in the mood to practice my vocabulary of Bad Words. That includes yarns I've seen others rave about (in a good way  ) so I think of it as a personality mismatch -- the yarn has its ways, I have my ways, and we're both fine but we'll both be happier if we stay away from each other. And when, amongst the flood of happy raves, I read comments from pleasant people who are experienced knitters but vehemently disliked that yarn, it was wonderful to know I wasn't being stupid and incompetent to not like it either. After all, if an expert thinks that yarn is a pain, that's very useful information! Especially if the yarn has a lot of enthusiastic fans. Information I can only get on KP. :thumbup:


I would hope that no one would suggest that you are stupid or incompetent because you don't like a particular yarn. I'd bet you can find folks who like or dislike any particular yarn you could name, and that doesn't make those on either side of the question stupid or incompetent. I realize that it has happened on the forum from time to time, and that there are folks who insist there's only one right way to do anything. I strongly disagree with that idea, as well. Ideally, members would be all-inclusive and respect the fact that we do not all come out of the same cookie-cutter machine; that's a big pet peeve of mine, no doubt because my mother was always very rigid, very right, and very insecure in the face of anyone ever wanting to do anything differently from her way. It left many scars, and that's what I'm concerned about. It should be everyone's free choice to handle their knitting, crocheting, and lives, as they wish without being bashed for their choices by anyone else. No doubt there are many who won't agree with that, either :~).


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Question for those who have had no problem with Simply Soft, and I am one of them.......

Are you a Continental knitter?


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have knit a few things with this yarn. The only problem I have with it is that it stretches while wearing it. It also seems to stretch in the washer/dryer no matter how low the settings.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> There's not a thing wrong with you, you just know how to adjust your technique to varying yarns. This is another area in which "one size (way, technique) does not fit all." Some learn that intuitively, some learn it from others, some don't learn it and blame the yarn or condemn whoever prefers another way. Perhaps because I'm self-taught, I didn't hear all the stories about which yarns are hard and which aren't, so I jumped right in with mohair and other fuzzy yarns because that's what was available at the time other than acrylics, which I also used. I tend to think it made me more open-minded where yarns are concerned and taught me to cope with changing conditions. You seem to be the same way for whatever reasons :~).


Me three!


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> There's not a thing wrong with you, you just know how to adjust your technique to varying yarns. This is another area in which "one size (way, technique) does not fit all." Some learn that intuitively, some learn it from others, some don't learn it and blame the yarn or condemn whoever prefers another way. Perhaps because I'm self-taught, I didn't hear all the stories about which yarns are hard and which aren't, so I jumped right in with mohair and other fuzzy yarns because that's what was available at the time other than acrylics, which I also used. I tend to think it made me more open-minded where yarns are concerned and taught me to cope with changing conditions. You seem to be the same way for whatever reasons :~).


This applies to me as well. I'm also self-taught. I simply dealt with issues as they arose. It never occured to me to blame the yarn.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I would hope that no one would suggest that you are stupid or incompetent because you don't like a particular yarn. It should be everyone's free choice to handle their knitting, crocheting, and lives, as they wish without being bashed for their choices by anyone else. No doubt there are many who won't agree with that, either :~).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> Question for those who have had no problem with Simply Soft, and I am one of them.......
> 
> Are you a Continental knitter?


Hybrid, really. Sometimes I throw and sometimes I pick. Depends on the situation and the yarn. I usually pick when knitting and throw when purling.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I totally think that many settle on a specific yarn to the exclusion of all others that don't handle exactly the same way, and that's sad I think. A little practice will open many doors, and the more open doors I have, the better I like it. My goal is to be able to make anything I want, knit or crochet, and not be deterred because I'm not (yet) accustomed to something new and different. How else can we learn? It's so easy to simply slow down and watch exactly what is happening that we don't like so we can fix it (I don't recommend doing this when you're tired and cranky, do it when you're well-rested and relaxed).
> EDIT: I don't mean you, personally. I'm speaking to whoever feels limited by having only one or two yarn choices.


I agree.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Question for those who have had no problem with Simply Soft, and I am one of them.......
> 
> Are you a Continental knitter?


Yes.


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> To imalulu.....
> 
> Like all sorts of things human, there are right ways and wrong ways to do things. On boards like these, it is very rude to interrupt an active topic where folks are talking on a specific topic with an off-topic "...russian join?.....". A group of folks were rudely interrupted in mid stream. And one of our good friends was prompted to respond.
> 
> ...


"A group of folks were rudely interupted in mid stream"? I'm sorry, but this is incorrect in my view. Imalulu's "russian join?" question was the *second post* in this thread. Her post came immediately after the OP's. So I respectfully submit that she hardly interupted "a group of folks in mid stream."

I also don't think Imalulu's two word query was deserving of the admonishment it received. Perhaps she felt that typing in her question where she was among friends would be easier than leaving the site and going to Google. All anyone needed to say was, "Oh, honey, it's easy. Just Google it and you'll find all kinds of helpful tutorials."

Being kind is just as easy as being snappish or sarcastic.


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Caron's Simply Soft yarn does great for floppy hats but floppy afghans that spread all apart after washing them not so good. I crochet with Red Heart, Lion Brand and other yarns and do not have this problem! It's the yarn. It is very silky and soft, I believe that is the problem. I still use it on occasion for the hats. I'm going to try using it with some Red Heart yarn and see how that comes out! Sometimes the other yarns are too stiff or rough. We need something in the middle. I buy all kinds of yarn, so I'm not limiting myself to one brand.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I would hope that no one would suggest that you are stupid or incompetent because you don't like a particular yarn.


Thanks for the support, SAMkewel! Happily, the only one wondering if I was stupid or incompetent was me, and I raise that possibility to myself as often as possible to keep my massive ego in check. Can't say it's been a total success, but it's better than nothing!



imalulu said:


> Russian join??


Sounded like a natural conversational question to me, since Evie RM had just mentioned a Russian join and you're a relative newbie here. imalulu, please don't feel daunted, please keep posting! There are little awkward moments in any group, and it's unfortunate that you ran into one so early. But overall, things are friendly here. Your comments are welcome!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> To imalulu.....
> 
> Like all sorts of things human, there are right ways and wrong ways to do things. On boards like these, it is very rude to interrupt an active topic where folks are talking on a specific topic with an off-topic "...russian join?.....". A group of folks were rudely interrupted in mid stream. And one of our good friends was prompted to respond.
> 
> ...


That may just be the nastiest comment I've seen in KP. Since when are you the last word on what can and can't be written?

It was not off topic at all. The post above it mentioned Russian join, and it was a natural progression. Conversations here digress and come back, just as in real life.

Don't be a public scold.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh me I hate to hear these remarks about Caron yarn. I purchased several skeins last year to make an afghan and it isn't started. I will be sure to roll the yarn into a ball first - that will be quite a job. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Oh me I hate to hear these remarks about Caron yarn. I purchased several skeins last year to make an afghan and it isn't started. I will be sure to roll the yarn into a ball first - that will be quite a job. Thanks for the info.


I've found no need to re-roll simply soft. I've worked with perhaps 50 skeins so far and have yet to find a knot. I pull from the center and all is smooth.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I've used about 50 skeins too, and found two knots -- both in the same skein in the last 20 yards.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't worry about making your afghan with Caron Simply Soft, just make it and enjoy it! I made a crib size (actually a little larger than that) blanket and my DIL loves it. It is drapey and soft and that was what she wanted! I may become a favorite yarn for you and then maybe not. None of our wonderful yarns are best suited for every possible project imaginable nor for every knitter. Again, ejoy and try it for yourself. I personally like it and so far have not had a knot issue. Yes it can split easier than some yarns but I did fine with it overall...I have not knitted with it yet that I recall offhand but crocheted.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I love to knit children's garments with Simply Soft. As far as I'm concerned it lives up to it's name ... Soft ... and I like the "limp" drape for little sweaters and such. I've also made myself a couple of cardigans with this yarn, and have had no problems. I would urge readers to give Simply Soft a chance!


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I really hate working with it, I've tried several times because the colors are nice but it is so difficult to work with I think I still have two wip just sitting because I dislike working with it so much!


----------



## paula catherine (Jul 19, 2013)

I have noticed this yarn can split; but I correct as I knit. I really like the thiness of this yarn and its softness when making fingerless gloves. I can't stand yarns that want to rip away because they don't have enough substance.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

KittiPaws said:


> "A group of folks were rudely interupted in mid stream"? I'm sorry, but this is incorrect in my view. Imalulu's "russian join?" question was the *second post* in this thread. Her post came immediately after the OP's. So I respectfully submit that she hardly interupted "a group of folks in mid stream."
> 
> I also don't think Imalulu's two word query was deserving of the admonishment it received. Perhaps she felt that typing in her question where she was among friends would be easier than leaving the site and going to Google. All anyone needed to say was, "Oh, honey, it's easy. Just Google it and you'll find all kinds of helpful tutorials."
> 
> Being kind is just as easy as being snappish or sarcastic.


Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I love Caron Simply Soft especially for the chemo caps (over 800) and for either knit or crochet. I've used it for lapghans for our nursing home and they love the feel of it. I find it no more difficult than any other yarn I've used in my 65 plus years of knitting,. And I love the drop in price per skein that I am finding now. In the big block store it went from 3.49 to 2.97 last week. Sure like that.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree!
Obviously, whoever posted that had never heard of a Russian join.
I always thought that it only worked for wool yarn anyway.
I have used Caron SS quite a bit for knitting and crochet I have a body warmer I made years ago with it and still wear. I also made an lap-ghan (crocheted - and never had a problem with it. Of course it will be 'limp' if too big a needle/hook is used as it is smaller than Vanna White, Red Heart etc. It is closer to a DK in weight.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dot-I said:


> I love Caron Simply Soft especially for the chemo caps (over 800) and for either knit or crochet. I've used it for lapghans for our nursing home and they love the feel of it. I find it no more difficult than any other yarn I've used in my 65 plus years of knitting,. And I love the drop in price per skein that I am finding now. In the big block store it went from 3.49 to 2.97 last week. Sure like that.


Since Caron Simply Soft was sold to Bernat awhile back, several colors are being discontinued, thus the drop in price to clear them, so if you see a color you particularly like that has had a price drop, better buy it while it's still available :~). (All Caron yarns were sold to Bernat.)


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

Just like Pumpkin, I too have used this yarn with NO problem of splitting. I really liked the softness, and how it held it's body in the feather + fan stitch I used to make a scarf. There were NO knots in the two skeins I used. I was very happy with the way it turned out; it was a gift for my SIL.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Even if I did have a little trouble, it hasn't stopped me from knitting it. I just ordered more today from Yarn Warehouse, on sale, in the neon colors for my children's hats. They should turn out really cute in these new colors!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have knitted with simply soft many times without knots or problems.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mirium said:


> I also use metal, because when I use bamboo the extra drag makes the yarn even splittier. But I can certainly see how bamboo would work better for others and someone else might not have that result -- as usual, we all do things a little differently! I'm thinking you could try a swatch with metal needles and decide if it's worth trying SS on bamboo; or you could get the bamboo needles and do a swatch on each, which would be a good reason to get that extra set of needles if you want a reason to get them. :wink:


Thank you for your input! And you're right--I should do a couple swatches.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

2DogMom said:


> I've found no need to re-roll simply soft. I've worked with perhaps 50 skeins so far and have yet to find a knot. I pull from the center and all is smooth.


Ditto.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Jules934,
I was curious why you asked about whether the girl that asked about the Caron Yarn was a Continental knitter? I am a continental knitter and unfortunately I have NO ONE to ask about knitting. I emphasize this because I live 20 miles from the closest LYS, no one in my family knits (they are in CA)and none of my friends (Here in GA have retired and moved) knit either. (That is why I love this site) My question is, do you think that continental knitters twist the needles and yarn more or is it just me? Maybe I should have put this as a new topic? Never sure what or how to do that while in the middle of a conversation? Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks, 
Rose


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

Want to add my 2 cents. I use Caron,s for chemo hats and preemie hats. It comes in a wide variety of colors and also is very reasonably priced, esp. when Joanne's puts it on sale. It often is about $3 for a 170 g, 315 yard skein. cannot beat the price. If any of you have other suggestions that are just as reasonable let me know. Remember no animal fibers are allowed. So that again makes this perfect. I have never figured out how many chemo hats I can get from one skein, but guess it would be 4 or more. So, far have never used up one skein. Yes, it splits somewhat, but some colors are worse then others. It is recommended on many websites , esp for chemo hats for kids. 
My hospital where I take my chemo hats loves it and gets great feedback from patients. Softness is a big priority. 
Again, let me know of other yarns that would be as reasonable.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

rmrod53 said:


> Hi Jules934,
> I was curious why you asked about whether the girl that asked about the Caron Yarn was a Continental knitter? I am a continental knitter and unfortunately I have NO ONE to ask about knitting....My question is, do you think that continental knitters twist the needles and yarn more or is it just me? uld be appreciated. ...
> Thanks,
> Rose


I was just wondering. So many replies that the yarn was difficult (!!!) along with those who found 0 problems with it. I think Continental twists the yarn less.

Just had an experience where a yarn was almost impossible, and started to work the 2nd sock from the outside of the skein. (Always worked from he inside before this.) The difference was amazing. Bad yarn turned perfect! Just just wondered if Continental would help too.

Know what you mean about having a place to get Continental help. Mostly, I figure when the pattern goes into a lot of explanation about a stitch, it's trying to twist it and proceed accordingly. It's gotten me thru a lot.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I throw when knitting and am a lover of SS. I just learned continental and am (sporadically) working on a mitered square blanket. I'm using continental for the practice and have worked in some SS, no problems with either.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Years ago I purchased Caron Simply Soft yarn for an afghan I was making. I think this yarn was fairly new at the time and it was lots of years ago. I absolutely hated working with this yarn as it kept splitting and it was very frustrating. I swore to myself that I would never ever buy this yarn again. I am currently working crochet edging on fleece baby blankets and went to the store to match up colors to the fleece. On the one blanket, the only color I could find that would look nice was called Pumpkin and it was Caron Simply Soft. I hesitated to buy it, but could not find any color on the other yarns that would work so I went ahead and purchased the one skein of Simply Soft that I needed for the edging. I hoped since it has been so many years that maybe they had improved this yarn. This is not the case. It is absolutely as awful to work with as I remember. As you yarn over and try to pull the hook through, the yarn splits and sometimes you only catch some of the threads of the yarn. To add insult to injury, the skein I bought had a knot part of the way into the skein. I always cut out the knot and Russian join the two yarns together. I did that and then noticed that about 10 inches further there was another knot. If I had noticed that there were two knots so close together, I would have just eliminated that 10 inch piece of yarn and would only have had to do the Russian join once. Grrrrrrr. I just can't win with this yarn. It might be a better yarn for knitting, but for crocheting it is just awful. Does anyone else use this yarn and are you experiencing the same problems?


I do not like this stuff at all! And that's being said after I made a bedspread in ivory, nothing fancy, just a double crochet. Worked on it off and on for about 2 years. There are only two reasons why it looks good and isn't a limp rag - I used a size US4/3.5mm hook, and I could ONLY use a Susan Bates hook - any other hook split the yarn horribly!

I'll stick with my own hand dyed wool from now on!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks, Evie. I guess I should stop answering questions.


no, JJ - everyone is entitled to have a grumpy every now and then.  sending hugs and happy thoughts your way.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> Guess I am one of the "odd man out" so to speak because I have been using caron for ages for my preemie projects and love it. I have found that the make of the crochet hook makes a difference. For some reason I can only use the Susan Bates hook, Almost any yarn seems to split on me if I use Boye brand. Sorry that you are having problems with it.


I posted a reply to this thread before I had read all the way through - I cant use anything other than a Susan Bates hook with Simply Soft, either! I thought it was just a quirk of mine. I usually use a size US4/3.5mm hook with it for it to have any kind of body, otherwise, it's very limp


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can only use Susan Bates hooks for ANY yarn - I have some Boye hooks and cannot use them at all - hate them! A lot of yarn will split when knitting or crocheting - even some of the 'good' stuff. It just depends on how it is put together. It isn't limited to SS by any means and sometimes, just changing the needle or hook can make all the difference (Plastic, wood - whatever).


SweetPandora said:


> I do not like this stuff at all! And that's being said after I made a bedspread in ivory, nothing fancy, just a double crochet. Worked on it off and on for about 2 years. There are only two reasons why it looks good and isn't a limp rag - I used a size US4/3.5mm hook, and I could ONLY use a Susan Bates hook - any other hook split the yarn horribly!
> 
> I'll stick with my own hand dyed wool from now on!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> I don't know many people who use computers and are not able to use google.


But, I was just attempting to converse...participate with other knitters. That's all.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

KittiPaws said:


> "A group of folks were rudely interupted in mid stream"? I'm sorry, but this is incorrect in my view. Imalulu's "russian join?" question was the *second post* in this thread. Her post came immediately after the OP's. So I respectfully submit that she hardly interupted "a group of folks in mid stream."
> 
> I also don't think Imalulu's two word query was deserving of the admonishment it received. Perhaps she felt that typing in her question where she was among friends would be easier than leaving the site and going to Google. All anyone needed to say was, "Oh, honey, it's easy. Just Google it and you'll find all kinds of helpful tutorials."
> 
> Being kind is just as easy as being snappish or sarcastic.


Thank you, Kittipaws, so much. Like I said I was just trying to converse with fellow knitters. I'm an avid long, long time knitter with lots of experience but had never heard of the Russian join before. Then bam, slam! 
Not very welcoming.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Imalulu, if you go to the top of the page where it says Search, and key in Russian Join, there are tons of listing about it, but I would go through the ones under Links and Resources first. Sorry, I didn't posst that way back when! Yes it was another topic but would it have been courteous, nonetheless, to mention that as the original post referred to it. Welcome to KP where usually we "play well with others" :roll: :lol:


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

JulesKnit said:


> Imalulu, if you go to the top of the page where it says Search, and key in Russian Join, there are tons of listing about it, but I would go through the ones under Links and Resources first. Sorry, I didn't posst that way back when! Yes it was another topic but would it have been courteous, nonetheless, to mention that as the original post referred to it. Welcome to KP where usually we "play well with others" :roll: :lol:


Thank you Julesknit, I appreciate your kind words and all the other KPers that have been nice to PM me.


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, sweetpandora, I agree that if you use a smaller crochet hook it would hopefully come out better!


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

mystic31714 said:


> Want to add my 2 cents. I use Caron,s for chemo hats and preemie hats. It comes in a wide variety of colors and also is very reasonably priced, esp. when Joanne's puts it on sale. It often is about $3 for a 170 g, 315 yard skein. cannot beat the price. If any of you have other suggestions that are just as reasonable let me know. Remember no animal fibers are allowed. So that again makes this perfect. I have never figured out how many chemo hats I can get from one skein, but guess it would be 4 or more. So, far have never used up one skein. Yes, it splits somewhat, but some colors are worse then others. It is recommended on many websites , esp for chemo hats for kids.
> My hospital where I take my chemo hats loves it and gets great feedback from patients. Softness is a big priority.
> Again, let me know of other yarns that would be as reasonable.


 I also use my Simply Soft for hats and thank you for letting me know they prefer this yarn. I don't make them out of anything stiff. And the same goes for my preemie hats. They want you to wash them in mild detergent also. If some of them are still not soft then I don't use them. Some little girls baby doll will end up with them!


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

.


imalulu said:


> But, I was just attempting to converse...participate with other knitters. That's all.


Most of know that, Imalulu - so don't worry about it - all kinds of different people on here from different parts of the world - some old, some young. They range from yarn snobs to others who buy what they can afford or what is available to them. And they don't always agree, but by the same token, if someone is having a bad day (and who doesn't) it isn't right to take it out on someone else, because it isn't their fault. xxxx


----------



## dixygrl (Jun 28, 2012)

This yarn is awful to work with because of splitting. The colors are awesome so this is too bad. This is just my personal experience.


----------



## Miss Buns (Jul 31, 2013)

I will add my 2 cents regarding Caron yarn. I try not to buy it even if it goes on sale which I find so hard to resist! It is like working with overcooked spaghetti! Happens every time and I could just kick myself for buying it knowing the outcome. My favorite yarn for all time is Lion Brand, especially their Wool Ease. Also my other favorite is Red Heart Super Tweed. It works up beautifully and has such a wonderful substantial feeling and really holds it's shape.


----------



## dixygrl (Jun 28, 2012)

I never ever thought that the splitting could come from the type needle used. As I have said before I really want to like the SS yarm! I will most definitely try the different hooks. This is why I love this site, different ideas and ways of thinking. Thanks


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

Read the post on using different hooks, I find that if I use Addi Turbo,s , it does not split nearly as much. The sharper points on some needles is part of the problem.
And yes, this yarn comes in such beautiful colors, cannot find anything to replace it for my charity knitting.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm currently using it to crochet a baby blanket in shades of yellow, orange and apricot. It's a puffy pattern that alternates fpdc and bpdc.


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

Indeed! I knitted a couple things with Simply Soft. Hated working with it and didn't like the finished items.


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> I haven't knit with it yet, only crocheted. It was a little splitty, but I personally haven't ran into but one knot ever. Maybe I was just lucky. I love the softness and the limpness for certain things. I've honestly only made a crib blankdet, and baby sweater, hat, and bootie set and some adult slippers. I wouldn't make an adult sweater out of it. My daughter wants a shawl out of it and I'll be knitting with it for the first time. wish me luck LOL I think drapy sounds better than limpy ...makes me feel better about it...nice drapey shawl LOL


I thought she meant that the person who made it made it with too many knots??


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> I'm a charity knitter and don't use expensive yarns for blankerts hats etc. I can't work with Simply Soft it's simply to soft & mushy and splits like crazy.


I've kind of noticed that most people that like this yarn, like it for making small things. As I do. I make slouchy hats with it. But baby clothes preemie stuff, chemo caps and such, sounds like a great idea! If you don't like it, don't use it. If you do like it, more power to you. If it's on sale, I'm gonna buy it! Case closed! )


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Caron is one of my favorite yarns to use and I just love the simply soft. Do sorry to hear so many have had bad experiences. 

For reference, I primarily knit although I do crochet occasionally.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

I knitted a sweater with it and had to be very careful not to split the fibers. I know it is acrylic but it did make for a very cozy garment. Not my favorite and although I don't crochet, I think it might be miserable to work with with a hook.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I do ok with it as long as I keep a fair amount of tension on the yarn, and crochet. I don't have much luck knitting it, though.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought some Red Heart Soft yarn recently in the Jeweltone variegated colors and made a couple of pair of fingerless gloves with it. WOW! I love this yarn. It was east to work with, there is a nice sheen to it and it is really soft. I bought it at Fred Meyer and I paid $3.99 for the skein. I would recommend this yarn to everyone.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

add me to the list of not happy with it at all!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I love Simple Soft yarn.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I have had the same problems with this yarn, but your right they do have great colors. I found using a metal knitting needle helps with the splitting but it still has a lot of issues as far as I'm concerned. I haven't had too much problems with it being knotted or at least not any more so then with any other acrylic. I just hate that it splits and seem to pill quite a bit. I wish I knew of a way to solve this problem cause I really do like the colors.


----------

